# VA Officials Skirt Congressional Hearing



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Already deeply concerned about a recent Inspector General’s report that found senior VA officials misused relocation funds, American Legion National Commander Dale Barnett expressed disappointment that VA witnesses declined to appear before a congressional committee this morning to explain their actions


VA Officials Skirt Congressional Hearing - Veterans Resources

shameful all politics


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

One of the benefits of a high-level political office, not much can be done and then the pardon. IRS head was not charged "Headlines today" for her role in targeting GOP political parties.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> IRS head was not charged "Headlines today" for her role in targeting GOP political parties.


That was expected, DOJ stated that no charges would be levied on her & her cronies. Taking care of each other. Will probably be the same outcome with the VA thing. The next scandal will put it into the background. As with most all these type things, seems as if they make some noise for awhile and then it quietly fades away with little fanfare. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Going Postal*



fmartin_gila said:


> That was expected, DOJ stated that no charges would be levied on her & her cronies. Taking care of each other. Will probably be the same outcome with the VA thing. The next scandal will put it into the background. As with most all these type things, seems as if they make some noise for awhile and then it quietly fades away with little fanfare.
> 
> Fred


There's a reason I feel that they don't fire the government employee's because they have pension's on the line and the term "Going Postal"  rings a bell from the past for me, they come back to their work spots and take out everyone that they felt was responsible for having them fired or commit suicide, good thing is that they are taken off the job.


----------

